# Thank you Duncan



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

" border=0> A really big thank you to Duncan for the great MLS day at his house, So much of a great get together with friends and meating new MLS'ers. I know you put a lot of effort into it, and it turned out great. And yes I finally met Rod, along with many others. 
Roland


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great job I didn't know you young whipersnaper could do such a great job!!!!!! My wife commented as we left how much she enjoyed the day. So againthanks folr a wonderful time. 

Chillicharlie


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

So, didja take any pitchers?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Duncan and Debbie 
What an awsome host, Martha and I really appreciate all the hardwork you went through to throw such a shindig, We had fun and it was fun to meet people that we have read about and even chatted with. Thank you for allowing a group like this to meet. Really enjoyed seeing your layout. To all the ones we met, It was a real pleasure. 
Dennis and Martha Rayon


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr. Dimmer and Debbie, 

Thank you for letting me hang out at your place. I had a great time. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

What a wonderful get together Duncan and Debbie. Thank you so much. A more nice bunch of attendee's you couldn't ask for. Laughter abounded. 
The RR is a real treat to look at too. 
The food was superb Chef. Actually, I am lost for words. Jill and I had a marvellous time, thank you all. 
Rod and Jill Fearnley 

Oh oh, Lets not forget to Thank Ralph, he was out there all through the BBQ keeping those trains running for us. Thanks Ralph.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

First off, I'd like to say it was my distinct pleasure in having y'all over to have fun, and it was great meeting all of you. Sorry if I didn't do well in the "meet and grreet" mode. I was a little preoccupied with the food thing. 

And while I'm at it, I'd like to beg a little. I obviously failed to take any pictures of the event, so If I could impose, I'd like to get copies of any you folks did... 

Roland, 
Glad you had a good time!!! Thanks for your help with the set up and stuff!! 

Charlie, 
I'm gonna take Sandy's comment as a measure of the "success" level!! When the wives have a good time, that means that we did it "right". Thanks so much for coming by... 

Dennis, 
It was entirely my pleasure. I've got to hand it to you for the fantastic event badges!!! Those beauties really added a special touch, and I think that the attendees will use them at other functions, even if the convention part of the badge will be out of date. Thanks again for all your effort!! I'm happy that you ande Martha enjoyed your visit!! 

Tommy, 
You (as well as all the others) are always welcome to hang out. Thank you for taking and posting som many piictures of the activities here (tour and open house). I especially appreciate your help on Wdenesday's tour day. You made a difference! 

Rod, 
I'm so glad that your stop here was a positive!!! Thanks to both you and Jill for the wonderful gifts!! Debbie and Marge Reilley get a pat on the back for the food, too!! While my part may have been the most obvious, those two were doing the other kitchen work (salads, veggies, potatoes, and other stuff). I just get to play with the fire... (and we won't discuss the other fire stuff just yet, okay?? )


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan and Debbie 
Thank you so much for a wonderful get together. 
Superb food, great old and soon to be great new friends and most of all a GRACIOUS HOST and HOSTESS. 
Who could ask for any thing more


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

And a big ol' hearty handclasp, slap on the back, THANK YOU, and CONGRATULATIONS! I really appreciate all the effort that Debbie went through for all of us! Thank you, Debbie!! (did you help at all, Duncan?) 
It really was a great time. Saw many of my favorite people I hadn't seen in years and met a few new ones. Many thanks, Duncan! 
Chris


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I''ll also throw in my thanks to Punkin and Debbie! I had a whale of a good time, and it was great to see both of you again, as well as everyone else! It's always a treat to hang out with the MLS crowd, and I'd be very hard pressed to name a better group of people anywhere! Looking forward to the BTS so we can go do it all over again! 

Duncan, the food was great and your SDRR looks terrific!! Good job!!!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
Thank you for the kind words. I had as much fun as the rest of you guys!! 

Chris, 
You crack me up. I wave a burgers/brats/ribs invite in the air, and you and John haul butt over here, sleep in (hopefully separate) sight unseen motel rooms, meet up with some of your favoritest friends, and have the temerity to thank *me*?? (yer right, Debbie *DID* do almost everything, but we need to keep Marge in the thankee loop, too, iffen' ya know what I mean!!! - she was a great help in the get s#!+ done department) Glad you had a good time. If you had worse weather over there, we could have an excuse for a winter invasion!!! Might have to think up another... 

Dwight, 
Thanks much for the kind words. T'was great to see you, too!!! 

As said before (and I should make sure that this is understood by the whole gang), the door's open... New twist for the moment. Bring battery power...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotta say Duncan and Debbie....your party was better than fantastic. 

Marge and I had a ball. It was clearly the HIGH POINT of a very successful convention for us...and we approached this convention as a vacation, not as a GRRing event. Without a doubt...the food you served was the BEST food we ate in the Phoenix area (I still want to know how you prepared those boneless "ribs"). As has been mentioned, the women of the male GRRers got their own thing going (you know....grandma talk, babies, children, etc.) and really had a GOOD time together while we males talked of GRRing and other stuff. 

You made our trip...and most likely, all the others who attended your party....VERY special...VERY SPECIAL. Thank you very much.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Just got back myself, and will download photos tomorrow. It was fantastic finally meeting the folks here, and like the company, the food was top drawer. Duncan, good luck picking the rocks out from the various places Suzi left them. I was putting her to bed that night, and she pointed to her nose, saying "Rocks in nose. Kiss and make better?" Though I could find no evidence to support the veracity of her complaint, one never knows with a 2-year-old. She managed to further hone her rock rearranging skills on numerous railroads (and the hotel plaza) over the week. I'm a bit worried about turning her loose in the back yard tomorrow.  

Ah well, I best be getting to sleep. Traveling with the aforementioned toddler tends to be rather tiring (to everyone except she who we hoped would sleep on the flight). 

Later, 

K


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Linda and I had a great time and met with lots of great people. A big thanks to Debbie and yourself.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
I'm glad that our grub was pleasing to your palates. The ribs were choice cut beef short ribs, southern style (boneless), braised in Joe DiSanto's Apple Jack BBQ sauce, and then set in slow cookers, with the balance of the DiSanto sauce on hand poured over the meat and allowed to "settle in". About eight hours of slow cooking makes them just fall apart on your fork, and the light caramelization of the sauce gives them a nice "smoky" taste. 
It *was* great that the wives had a chance to talk about "non-train" stuff, if only to grasp the fleeting edge of their sanity, and I think it made a difference that they found other folks who had other interests. Nice variety of discussions going on... 
I'm pleased that we were able to offer you and Marge a nice time, and I *REALLY* appreciate the help that both of you lent to the deal. Marge is a Princess, and you need to give her abundant hugs for me, okay?? 

Kevin, 
Glad that you had phun and enjoyed the phestivities!! Suzi has the makings of a proper lansdscaper, and her talents at creating scenes should be engouraged. She did surprise me (pleasantly, I'd say) when upon first greeting she indicated that she wanted to be held... Made me feel special in a grandfatherly sort of way. Good practice for later... (check her pockets for wayward pebbles) Sorry that Allison couldn't make it, but maybe next time down here, eh?? 

Todd, 
You and Linda are entirely welcome. It pleases me that you both enjoyed your visit, and hope that the SDRR measured up (in some areas at least) to your expectations. Glad to have you both over!!!


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan, 
Just gotta chime in here too and say that your party was the best highlight of the week! Truly half of this hobby is about the great friendships that we have established thru the years here on MLS. What more could ask for when you have great food, great friends, and trains! 
Bob 

i had a super time too; thank you both. Debbie and Duncan, you made all of us feel so very comfortable there. the food was wonderful and the work you have both put in to making your track so incredible was very obvious. thank you again. i am so glad we saw you again at the live steam layout before we left. 
hugz, 
jackie


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't gotten out of New Mexico, on our way back East, but I must say we had a great time also. 
Many thanks for all that wonderful food and friends. 
I have run out of hard drive downloading Gigawatts of photos. 
The video of railroad from track itself is a gig. 
When i get back East I will try to burn a DVD or get it up loaded to Utube. 
MANY THANKS TO DUNCAN & DEBBIE FOR A GREAT TIME!! 
Dick & Judy


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG...you were there...and we missed connecting Dick....woof....less than 20' apart. Damn.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, all I can do is echo all the above! I think I'd drive out just for another of your parties Duncan! 

Great food, great people, great weather, and even a chance to look at some interesting things like dissolving rails! 

Penny and I had a great time and thanks to all! 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. oops DENNIS! The badges were GREAT! The convention folks were going nuts about what they were for, and just who the heck we thought we were! I'll be wearing mine at the BTS, it's a keeper!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob & Jackie, 
Thanks for the compliments. "Highlight" is not something I hear much of (but definitely appreciated) and "comfortable" is exactly how I want our friends to be here. We were glad to have provided to opportunity for everyone to spend some time together. 

Dick, 
If I could impose, I'd love to have a track view DVD (and pictures). I always get a "new" idea of how things look when taken from other people's perspectives. They see things differently than what I've had burned in my mind over time. Hope you and Judy are having a safe trip back to Maryland, and want to thank you for stopping by. It was fun looking at your selection of pictures of your layout!! And it's Mike's own fault for not paying attention to who was here...  

Greg, 
I might have to start thinking about planning an "annual" event (sometime in late fall, or late winter) sorta like Marty's "Thingy". Besides the disolving rail trick, we can even show other oddities of nature, like flaming power supplies, and exploding locomotives!!! I'd be very interested to hear more about the badge "issue". Was it the convention staff, or just other conventioneers squawking?? We all know how "unique" we are (heck or otherwise), and it is my opinion that we are obligated to display that uniqueness in as blatant a manner as possible!!! Dennis' badges did just that, it appears... That pleases me!! (p.s. thanks for the "tip", greatly appreciated!!) 

To all the gang, 
Tell y'all what, lemme talk over the "annual" thing with SWAMBO, and get her feelings on it. We're both a bit tired from this latest go 'round at the moment (still), so I'll wait a bit before I make any silly sort of suggestion to her. Be forwarned though, there could be a cover charge (but no two drink minimum...) 

Think I should start a separate thread to gauge the "interest", and gather suggested dates??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Duncan, they were not giving us any trouble, they were just curious, wondering if it was a secret society or what! 

The only teeny tiny hint of negativism seemed to be that they did not know about it, sort of a pride issue. I thought it was great! 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. you are most welcome


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The only teeny tiny hint of negativism seemed to be that they did not know about it, sort of a pride issue.
Tell 'em to join MLS... then thell know about the next one. hehehe


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I told them it was a secret society, I could give them the details, but then they would have to be silenced permanently. Ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Duncan, 
Just want to say Thank You! from Bill and I. He was mighty impressed by how nice Garden Railroaders are. We had a great time even though we arrived so late from Tucson ... 

Also, you were right, the Philly Cheesesteak at the Brewery was Great! I chased it down with their very tasty Spring Brew. Thanks for the Tip! 
Russ Miller


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ, 
We try to get into our best behavior clothes when folks are droppin' by!! The late part was not an issue. I had planned for some of that, and I hope we saved enough food for y'all. Glad you could make it by to finish off your day!!! 

Greg, 
So I guess they should have stayed on top of the intelligence gathering surrounding the week. Some of the ABTO folks knew about it, but I guess they are such a big orgnization that the word doesn;t travel so good...


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Duncan 

Let add my voice to the thanks and a job well done. It was nice to put faces next to names and I throughly enjoyed the evening. 

Stan


----------



## royh (Jan 4, 2008)

Duncan, 

My wife and i want to thank you for your generous hospitality. We thoroughly enjoyed ourselves and met many new friends. Thanks again, Roy and Eileen


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan & Roy &Eileen, 
I'm very pleased that you folks had a good time. That was the whole intent of the get together, and your postings tell me that Debbie and I (plus the other helpers) were successful in that regard. That makes it all worth while!!!!  
Still workin' on a potential "next time"...


----------

